# Квантовая (лазерная +магнитная) терапия + вакуумная терапия



## линуксоид (7 Июн 2016)

Люди, кто реально имел опыт лечения подобными методами - поделитесь.
Информации много, в том числе и рекламной. Много теоретических обоснований. Но хотелось бы услышать результат, если кто проходил подобное. Очень интересно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2016)

А вакуумная, это какой способ?
Присоски на спину?
А магнито-лазер, какой интересует?


----------



## линуксоид (8 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А вакуумная, это какой способ?
> Присоски на спину?
> А магнито-лазер, какой интересует?


Вакуумная - аппаратные методы  постоянные, импульсные, банки с магнитом Гауса (1500) и т.д. Магнитно-лазерная  акупунктурная, лазер низко энергетический красного и зеленого спектра, проекционный, акупунктурный, на крупные сосуды  и т.д.
Кто что пробовал, рассказывайте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2016)

Магнитолазер работает, хотя схимнице о глубине воздействия не развеяли у меня даже авторы.
Пневмо- у меня присоски был с такой возможностью, не пользую, не заметил эффекта.
А вот вакуумный массаж, типа баночный, хорошо расслабляет и на триггерах поверхностных работает.


----------



## линуксоид (8 Июн 2016)

Для начала вполне оптимистично, тем более от практика. Ждем других комментариев. Почитал теорию квантовой терапии. Многое удивило. Например, чрезкожное воздействие на крупный сосуд с целью обработки лейкоцитов крови в заданных режимах работы лазера, заранее доказанного действия длины волны (НИЗКО ЭНЕРГЕТИЧНОГО) Много нового для себя открыл. Почитал зарубежные наработки. Тема лично мне жутко интересная. Режимы работы  на крупные сосуды, в проекциях органов и т.д. 
Это целая параллельная  вселенная, ранее не доступная. Кому интересно - можем вести тему.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (17 Июн 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Вакуумная - аппаратные методы постоянные, импульсные, банки с магнитом Гауса (1500)


Я так понимаю Вы имеете ввиду манто вакумную аккупунктуру ? 



Я такие использую.


----------



## линуксоид (17 Июн 2016)

И такие тоже. Больше интересует аппаратный вакумный массаж и ультразвуковой фонофорез + квантовая терапия.


----------

